# Really weird position!



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

This is Aerin one of the horses at my barn. I was letting all the horses out, and snapped a picture with my cell phone..... :lol:


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

LOL! horses can get themselves into pretty odd positions!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Hehe, that's hilarious!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

That's really funny. You really caught that odd moment on camera.


----------



## earthtones (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah, my horse did that when I was on him once.

weirdest.****.ever.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I was at the barn tonight, and got this shot of a different horse. This is nugget! She is obviously not as flexible as Aerin, but whatever. haha


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

lol all my horses have done that gerrie even stopped at mid gallop to do that lol I went flying


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hhaha! I have never been on a horse while it scratched its head. atleast, I dont think? lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL, that is too funny! :lol: Ah, horses can be so weird. :lol: LOL!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha he does look funny! ive been on a horse whilst he was doing that :s


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

my mare just recently did that, but scratched her head.

It amazes me how flexible they can be.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Who knew horses were so flexible!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Nugget, the mare in the second picture is NOT anywhere near as flexible as the first horse, Aerin. Haha. She struggled a bit, and Aerin just did it like nothing. lol


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

My horse does that while i am riding him... but he is sort of clumsy (like me) and doesn't have the best balance so I don't let him do it for too long or else he falls lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

hahaha

thats funny!


----------

